# Changing order (sequence) of Deliveries



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Yesterday the route plan or itinerary had me crisscrossing Route 25 in Elgin. So I changed the order or sequence of deliveries, finishing the east side first. Normally, it should not change entire inventory of pax to deliver, but am wondering if changing the order of delivery caused the app to go to UI as "saying" I completed all my deliveries for the block, although I still had close to 9-pax in the trunk. I think my app or dBase crashed, or was a bug in app, or someone changed something in the database. Wondering if anyone else experienced this. I had to return pax to Lisle Dch as I am not doing manual deliveries with no photo to back up documentation.

Lisle warehouse guy said I could have done manual delivery, and taken a picture of TBA labels- warehouse will then hand scan the photos. Am thinking, I ain't doing that.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Crazy no never had that happened did you try to call the customer service


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I did one time only because I knew the area and which order to deliver them. Warehouse was super glad I did and they marked them all delivered. This was before photo taking


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

nighthawk398 said:


> Crazy no never had that happened did you try to call the customer service


Is did call them and gave me option to manually deliver or take them back to Dch. I did the latter.


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

I've had the app complete delivery twice when I've been like 5 pkgs into a 50pkg route, took them all back. No way am I manually delivering without the app.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

enigmaquip said:


> I've had the app complete delivery twice when I've been like 5 pkgs into a 50pkg route, took them all back. No way am I manually delivering without the app.


Ah that's good to know. It wasn't user error on my app.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Prius13 said:


> Yesterday the route plan or itinerary had me crisscrossing Route 25 in Elgin. So I changed the order or sequence of deliveries, finishing the east side first. Normally, it should not change entire inventory of pax to deliver, but am wondering if changing the order of delivery caused the app to go to UI as "saying" I completed all my deliveries for the block, although I still had close to 9-pax in the trunk. I think my app or dBase crashed, or was a bug in app, or someone changed something in the database. Wondering if anyone else experienced this. I had to return pax to Lisle Dch as I am not doing manual deliveries with no photo to back up documentation.
> 
> Lisle warehouse guy said I could have done manual delivery, and taken a picture of TBA labels- warehouse will then hand scan the photos. Am thinking, I ain't doing that.


If you start to go out of order, after each delivery marked as 'delivered', go to the TODAYS ITINERARY menu, scroll to the top and click on the REFRESH icon (circle of 2 arrows). That will update your 'delivered' and undelivered list - and re-route the itinerary based on your current location and deliveries left to make.

EDIT/UPDATE, AUG
The app will no longer re-sort/re-route if you go out of order. It now gives you a warning that if you go out of order it will pick-up where it left off. <sigh>


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> If you start to go out of order, after each delivery marked as 'delivered', go to the TODAYS ITINERARY menu, scroll to the top and click on the REFRESH icon (circle of 2 arrows). That will update your 'delivered' and undelivered list - and re-route the itinerary based on your current location and deliveries left to make.


Thanks for the tip. This is the reason why I love this forum.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

I learned the hard way... I delivered based on map locations rather than following the itinerary. After delivering my second to last pkg the app gave me the 'congratulations' screen. ugh...
I drove to the address of the last pkg, took a photo of the label and dropped it off.

Very fortunately I had the cell # of one of the workers in the DC so I sent them a txt asking if he was working... a few seconds later I got a reply saying that he was. I txt'd the label photo and asked him to mark that pkg as delivered. Saved me a trip back to the DC.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> If you start to go out of order, after each delivery marked as 'delivered', go to the TODAYS ITINERARY menu, scroll to the top and click on the REFRESH icon (circle of 2 arrows). That will update your 'delivered' and undelivered list - and re-route the itinerary based on your current location and deliveries left to make.


This is emphatically NOT true of logistics, at least if there's a pre-made normal route. The refresh at best will take off the delivered/marked undeliverable multiples.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> This is emphatically NOT true of logistics, at least if there's a pre-made normal route. The refresh at best will take off the delivered/marked undeliverable multiples.


Yeah I was gonna say.... unless that feature has been added within the past 2 weeks, the refresh button does absolutely nothing in terms of actual re-routing. If you decide to go out of order it will continually cycle the itinerary back to the same first stop until you go deliver that stop. No way I've found to re-sequence anything... despite the fact that we've been begging for it for at least year now.


----------

